# c.margaritatus



## Ralph_moore84 (Jun 9, 2013)

I just wanted to show one of my 2i babies.Sorry for the crappy pic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Jun 11, 2013)

Here is the mom with first instars on her.


----------



## ShredderEmp (Jun 11, 2013)

Nice. Too bad they aren't Centruroides bicolor.


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Jun 11, 2013)

Closest I'll probably ever get to the bicolor.I like them anyway.


----------



## ShredderEmp (Jun 11, 2013)

Ralph_moore84 said:


> Closest I'll probably ever get to the bicolor.I like them anyway.


A lot of people don't even get these haha.


----------



## 2nscorpx (Jun 11, 2013)

Why would you say that it's too bad that the species isn't C. bicolor? I think C. margaritatus is good enough!


----------



## ShredderEmp (Jun 12, 2013)

2nscorpx said:


> Why would you say that it's too bad that the species isn't C. bicolor? I think C. margaritatus is good enough!


I do too but wouldn't you rather have a C.bicolor also?


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 12, 2013)

I like these, they can have a lot of babies.  I had a 4 inch female and 5 inch male, they can get to a nice size.  approx how long is the female there?


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Jun 12, 2013)

She's around 3-3.5 inches.I think I got lucky to get these also.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 12, 2013)

The males I had that matured were only about 2 inches long, compared to the 5 inch male parent.  I know they are all diff sizes but they were consistently smaller than the parents.


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Jun 12, 2013)

So what happened to the ones you had.doesn't make sense for them to continually be smaller than parents.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jun 12, 2013)

I traded them all for something else.  I was thinking that the high temps over here in the bug room might have had something to do with them poss molting fast, don't really know.  Regardless of seeing sexual dimorphism, I had a hard time believing they were mature at such a small size.  Finally I put two together and they mated so, solved that question.


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Jun 12, 2013)

Oh Ok.didn't know.just thought I'd ask.wander if a 2 in. Male could handle a 4 in.female


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Jun 21, 2013)

There starting to moult to 3i

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Sep 1, 2013)

Molted to 4i

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShredderEmp (Sep 1, 2013)

Awesome! How many do you have left?


----------



## Cowin8579 (Sep 1, 2013)

I have a large 7-8 instar female of the rarer tan morph.. and really hope to breed her.  My friend in Cali has her and his own female.  These species hunts better than any scorpion I have ever seen.  Half precision, half can of whoopass.


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Sep 1, 2013)

7.had one die after molting to 3i.wouldn't eat.this one of my favorite centruroides species.Adults are awesome looking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShredderEmp (Sep 1, 2013)

Ok. I had that happen with 2 Centruroides gracilis.


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Nov 22, 2013)

*Molted to 5i*

Ive had 2 molt to 5i so far.This is the smaller of the 2. File was too large to upload on here. http://s1228.photobucket.com/user/Ralph_Moore84/media/SAM_1060.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## ShredderEmp (Nov 22, 2013)

Sweeeet. Are you selling any?


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Nov 23, 2013)

Not right now.I'm waiting until adults.probably loan males out.if i get any.id like to get a population going.The people that I know that have them so far.Are having a problem finding a male.I've thought about power feeding them to get them to molt faster,but i'm afraid it might do more harm than good.


----------



## gromgrom (Nov 23, 2013)

Maaaan I really cant wait for you all to breed them and get them going! Grats so far Ralph!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks man.I'm looking forward to it myself.


----------



## Cowin8579 (Nov 24, 2013)

Yeah for sure we need to setup breeding as soon as they are ready.  If your heater malfunctions and I flake out and sell to some pet store, a few die of natural causes.. they will be 100% gone from the US.  We have two gorgeous ladies, and we can breed to one.. rest the male, then breed the other female etc.  That will be a good start.


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Nov 24, 2013)

Sounds good.I'm hoping to get atleast one pair.


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Jan 12, 2014)

Had one molt to 6i.will post pic later

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Jan 13, 2014)

http://s1228.photobucket.com/user/R...des Margaritatus/SAM_1080.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1

http://s1228.photobucket.com/user/R...des Margaritatus/SAM_1083.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gromgrom (Jan 13, 2014)

Very nice looking! Thanks for sharing ralph! Keep up the good work!


----------



## ShredderEmp (Jan 13, 2014)

Looks awesome! Are you planning to sell the babies or make a colony then sell?


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Jan 13, 2014)

It all depends on what sex they turn out.The one pictured is most likely female.Im hoping to breed them.Loan males out to people that have females.If I get any males.If I ever get a brood then ill probably trade for other scorps.Keep most of them for future breeding.unless they get imported and are not hard to get.


----------



## tdark1 (Jan 22, 2014)

ShredderEmp said:


> Nice. Too bad they aren't Centruroides bicolor.


Was this comment even necessary?? Too bad I don't have Uroplectes or some of the rarer Parabuthus either...

I'd like to see some pictures of the "rarer" species that you keep in your collection... 

Cheers,

Rob

OP - Nice Centruroides BTW!


----------



## ShredderEmp (Jan 22, 2014)

I don't know what you think I meant by that, but I wasn't be sarcastic. I actually enjoy seeing pictures of them. I said too bad they aren't Centruroides bicolor because C. margaritatus don't always have the color extremes and patterning like C. bicolor does. Not because C. margaritatus is not as nice as C. bicolor. Also, you mentioned rare species, which one do you want Rhopalurus crassicauda or Lychas mucronatus?


----------



## gromgrom (Jan 23, 2014)

ShredderEmp said:


> I don't know what you think I meant by that, but I wasn't be sarcastic. I actually enjoy seeing pictures of them. I said too bad they aren't Centruroides bicolor because C. margaritatus don't always have the color extremes and patterning like C. bicolor does. Not because C. margaritatus is not as nice as C. bicolor. Also, you mentioned rare species, which one do you want Rhopalurus crassicauda or Lychas mucronatus?


Have to agree with Rob, the comment was still unnecessary given your excuses as well. However, you two dont need to get into a fight on here over it either.

To ralph: I hope one ends up maturing as a male. My limbatus are all males so far, hoping i get a confirmed female out of these two larger subs of mine.


----------



## tdark1 (Jan 23, 2014)

ShredderEmp said:


> I don't know what you think I meant by that, but I wasn't be sarcastic. I actually enjoy seeing pictures of them. I said too bad they aren't Centruroides bicolor because C. margaritatus don't always have the color extremes and patterning like C. bicolor does. Not because C. margaritatus is not as nice as C. bicolor. Also, you mentioned rare species, which one do you want Rhopalurus crassicauda or Lychas mucronatus?


I'm a huge fan of Lychas!! For some reason Rhopalurus don't really do it for me, didn't mean to come off like an a-hole, just hard to gauge your context!


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Jan 28, 2014)

Just now seen the comments.I didn't take offense to the comment.So neither should anybody else.I'm open to all comments good or bad.I hope to get a male too.Both of my 6i look female.hopefully atleast one of the 5i are male.if I see any difference when the others molt to 6i.Ill post a pic.Maybe you might get lucky Grom and get a female c.limbatus.Definately need to get some broods of those.


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Jan 29, 2014)

Sub adult male just molted today to 6i.

http://s1228.photobucket.com/user/R...des Margaritatus/SAM_1085.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0

http://s1228.photobucket.com/user/R...des Margaritatus/SAM_1084.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1


----------



## ShredderEmp (Jan 29, 2014)

Beautiful. You're so close to having a brood.


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Jan 29, 2014)

I can't wait until there adults.Seems like mine took forever to molt at early instars,but are reaching there molts faster now.Havent changed anything on the way I take care of them.


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Jan 30, 2014)

I had another one molt today.Ive now got 2 6i males and 2 6i females


----------



## ShredderEmp (Jan 30, 2014)

Awesome! How many 5th instars left?


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jan 30, 2014)

If you want truly rare scorpions, you're going to have to come to california   A few species here are only known from one specimen, and countless attempts to rediscover them have failed miserably.


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Jan 30, 2014)

Ive got 2 more 5i to molt.they were 3 weeks behind on last molt.So will probably be a couple weeks behind on this molt.It's hard telling how many species haven't been discovered,or have just died off due to loss of habitat.Most people will usually kill anything that they are afraid of.Alot of the pictures you see on the internet of unidentified or new species are preserved specimens.


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Feb 25, 2014)

One more 5i to go.2 males 3 females so far


----------



## ShredderEmp (Feb 25, 2014)

If it turns out female then that would be a great ratio. Congrats!


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Mar 13, 2014)

One female just molted to 7i

http://s1228.photobucket.com/user/R...des Margaritatus/SAM_1107.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Apr 22, 2014)

Males both were mature at 6i.paired with 2 females and both dropped a spermetaphore.will attempt again in a week


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (May 2, 2014)

Freshly molted 8i female.Now I know why she wouldn't have anything to do with either male.

http://s1228.photobucket.com/user/R...des Margaritatus/CAM00155.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## journeys and scorpions (May 4, 2014)

Hi 

What a nice coloration! Do you know the Country from your _C.margaritatus_?


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (May 4, 2014)

I have no idea where the parents were collected.I have 2 different color morphs though.


----------



## journeys and scorpions (May 6, 2014)

Okay...can u make pics from this morphs ?

And can u ask for the Country ?


----------



## 2nscorpx (May 7, 2014)

You may already know, but all specimens in the hobby circuit that were previously _C. margaritatus_ are now thought to be _C. edwardsii_. I don't have the paper now, but I'll look for it when I have the time if anyone wants. 

Beautiful species, regardless! Good job and good luck, Ralph!


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (May 7, 2014)

I sent pics of parents to johnny.he is going to look into it.i think i did real well.had 5 make it out of 7,and get a 2.3 ratio.Thank you.Im really hoping to get some broods from these.


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (May 24, 2014)

pic of 2 females,and one gravid female,all 3 females have been paired.

http://s1228.photobucket.com/user/R...s Margaritatus/IMAG0138-1.jpg.html?sort=3&o=5

http://s1228.photobucket.com/user/R...des Margaritatus/CAM00175.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (May 31, 2014)

Just wanted to share a short video of a pairing.It's not the best video quality.


http://s1228.photobucket.com/user/R...des Margaritatus/CAM00183.mp4.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Aug 12, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tdark1 (Aug 12, 2014)

Ralph_moore84 said:


>


Congrats on your brood!!


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks.took long enough


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 17, 2014)

Ralph_moore84 said:


> I have no idea where the parents were collected.I have 2 different color morphs though.


The parents might have come from Costa Rica.  I know a pair came in from Costa Rica to a pet store in the US, babies popped up and those got passed around.  That was some years ago.


----------



## Ralph_moore84 (Aug 17, 2014)

Hard to say.I was told they are c.margaritatus,but could be c.edwardsii.They look the same with only a slight difference.I cant get good enough pictures to tell the difference.


----------

